# Console for 45 year olds?



## Yossarian (Nov 8, 2010)

If there hasn't already been a console designed for the middle-aged gamer, then somebody's going to make a fortune in the very near future.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 8, 2010)

ps2.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Wii Wii


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2010)

my 76 year old dad was very much enjoying sudoku on the nintendo DS until it started giving him warnings that he was using it too much and he stopped.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm mid 30s and like the Atari 2600 
The Snes is good for mario kart and street fighter
Or N64 for golden eye. 

I'm not sure anything else has really taken my fancy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 50 and have never played a computer game.

Soduko and "brain training" - sums it all up for me.

Watching my 11 year old nephew playing violent games upsets me greatly.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 45, and enjoy playing war games and shooting Germans, I have a PS2 and will shortly be buying a PS3 I think.


----------



## starfish (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm 45, and enjoy playing war games and shooting Germans, I have a PS2 and will shortly be buying a PS3 I think.


 
Well get your name up on the PSN username thread & we can shoot them together.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 32 and tried to use an x-box the other day. I was roundly derided for trying to move with the 'D' pad.


----------



## mincepie (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought this was where the Wii was a winner??


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

starfish said:


> Well get your name up on the PSN username thread & we can shoot them together.


 
Play other people - On-line!!!

haven't actually done that, can I still do it  with a PS2 , and what gubbins do I need?


----------



## starfish (Nov 8, 2010)

marty21 said:


> Play other people - On-line!!!
> 
> haven't actually done that, can I still do it  with a PS2 , and what gubbins do I need?



Id imagine you can still do it on the PS2, i never did as i didnt have broadband at the time. All yould need is broadband & a game that allows netplay.
Might actually try it myself sometime.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 8, 2010)

mincepie said:


> I thought this was where the Wii was a winner??


 
Only if you're not really a gamer and if you've got friends to play all the ruddy social games with. My mates don't really game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 8, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> Only if you're not really a gamer and if you've got friends to play all the ruddy social games with. My mates don't really game



That's the marketing men talking. There's _loads_ of brilliant one-player games on the Wii.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Watching my 11 year old nephew playing violent games upsets me greatly.



Bad parenting (no offense) the games have age ratings on them for a reason.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm 30 and I've recently got well back into it. When I was a kid I loved NES and SNES, but when the N64 came out I just couldn't get to grips with the controller and all this 3D block head graphics just annoyed me, I wanted my 2D Mario and Zelda back, from there I lost interest. 

My sis had a Playstation 1, but again I couldn't get into it. Gamecube, Xbox and Playstation 2 came along and again I just wasn't interested.

360 didn't interest me, but the Wii did, and from there thanks to Nintendo again I got back into it. A major selling point for me was the virtual console thingy allowig me to play those classic games again with the Wii, All the casual stuff was cool for a while, then I tried Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition, got hooked big time, Mario Kart was ace too, Metroid, Guitar Hero etc and I started to get the bug again.

A few mates had PS3s so I asked my Mum to give me some cash towards one for my bday, but she bought me a 360. Kept it, and love it, added a few people on live from here and a few other mates. Love the Gears of War games, Resident Evil 5 again got me, loved it. Only bought MW2 last month as I don't really like paying out full whack for games. I'm not good at FPS, but really enjoyed the story and the fact it's so linear makes it actually quite easy to follow and just get involved, nowhere near as complicated as it may look from just watching someone play it.

Bought Black Ops this morning, first time I've ever bought a game on release day and payed full whack (£35) for one, probably wouldn't have bothered if I wasn't off work already this week but enjoyed MW2 so much last month being able to jump into another new CoD and be able to play it straight away for pretty much the whole week was too much to resist. Plus hopefully by spending £35 on that it will hopefully mean I won't spend anymore money this week after letting go of a £1k for a 3D TV setup at the weekend!! 

getting a second hand PS3 off a mate for Christmas, and I also own a DS which I only really use on long train journeys, so for someone who doesn't game much I have a shit load of hardware to show for it!!


----------



## Cyan Killer (Nov 9, 2010)

I have pretty much played every console thats came out since the SNES or Jaguar up to now and almost every FPS/RTS/RPG since then too.  And personally, I beleive its all just a waste of time that prevents you from living your life the way you want and even succeding in a prosperous lifestyle.  But don't get me wrong! Games are fun! Halo, CoD, C&C, WoW, they're all fun to play because it brings people together, and like football, its cheaper and that you don't really have to clean up the mess thats left afterwards.  But on to the topic at hand, I'd would say that in 10-20 years, we won't need a console because we'll probably be using our brains.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

cybershot said:


> I'm 30 and I've recently got well back into it. When I was a kid I loved NES and SNES, but when the N64 came out I just couldn't get to grips with the controller and all this 3D block head graphics just annoyed me, I wanted my 2D Mario and Zelda back, from there I lost interest.
> 
> My sis had a Playstation 1, but again I couldn't get into it. Gamecube, Xbox and Playstation 2 came along and again I just wasn't interested.
> 
> ...


 
3D setup - niiiiice. You know that Black Ops is 3D, I assume? That will be fucking sweet.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> 3D setup - niiiiice. You know that Black Ops is 3D, I assume? That will be fucking sweet.


 
Is it?

edit: fuck me, your right, off to check that out right now: http://www.lazygamer.net/call-of-duty-black-ops-3d-impressions/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Is it?
> 
> edit: fuck me, your right, off to check that out right now: http://www.lazygamer.net/call-of-duty-black-ops-3d-impressions/


 
I have considerable envy.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 9, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> That's the marketing men talking. There's _loads_ of brilliant one-player games on the Wii.


 
No, that's one pissed off wii owner talking. Name some of these brilliant games mate coz I haven't found more than one that held my interest so far. I've been gaming for over 30 yrs and the wii is NOT where it's at 

Btw I'm not a mario, football or war games fan


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 9, 2010)

The Wii is a crock of shit for anyone over 8 years old. Awful console with a list of good games you can count on one hand.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have considerable envy.


 
Just posted my opinions on the Black Ops thread!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 9, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> No, that's one pissed off wii owner talking. Name some of these brilliant games mate coz I haven't found more than one that held my interest so far. I've been gaming for over 30 yrs and the wii is NOT where it's at
> 
> Btw I'm not a mario, football or war games fan



Theres plenty of great games on the Wii, although if your eliminating those genres then you do limit yourself, infact on almost any console you would!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> No, that's one pissed off wii owner talking. Name some of these brilliant games mate coz I haven't found more than one that held my interest so far. I've been gaming for over 30 yrs and the wii is NOT where it's at
> 
> Btw I'm not a mario, football or war games fan



Zelda - Twilight Princess
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Monster Hunter Tri
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Madworld
Resident Evil 4
Okami
No more heroes
Boom Blox
Endless Ocean 1 & 2
SSX Blur
De Blob
Zack & Wiki


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 9, 2010)

my parents are Wii owners, aged 63 and 65 respectively


----------



## big eejit (Nov 9, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I'm 45, and enjoy playing war games and shooting Germans, I have a PS2 and will shortly be buying a PS3 I think.


 
Go for it Marty! I love playing Battlefield Bad Company and Call of Duty with my son. He's well past the age where I could kick his ass, but I still get the odd nod of respect for a lucky kill. He got Black Ops today and has so far phoned me twice to tell me how great it is. He's round tomorrow for a killing sesh. He kills other kids online, then I get killed by them. 

Get yourself a PS3 and join our squad (Battlefield that is).


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 9, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Zelda - Twilight Princess
> Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
> Monster Hunter Tri
> Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
> ...


 
Not a Zelda fan, Metroid maybe, Lego maybe, Zack & Wiki sits in it's box, dunno about the others but I've bought other games and gotten bored so wary about wasting any more money


----------



## tiki (Nov 9, 2010)

Are girls allowed. I love shooting Nazi Zombies in the face!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> Not a Zelda fan, Metroid maybe, Lego maybe, Zack & Wiki sits in it's box, dunno about the others but I've bought other games and gotten bored so wary about wasting any more money



Just read reviews...plenty out there. Boom Blox would be a cheap 2nd hand buy, especially since the sequel is out now. Good 1 & 2 player game - look it up. Lots of longevity, very addictive. The first Endless Ocean game isn't even really a game, more a wildlife documentary you're in charge of. Spent a long time with that. SimCity Creator is good, too.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm coming up to 40 and a fan of the PC, probably because the types of games that really got me hooked on gaming were PC games - the original CIV, Baldur's Gate, Pharoah etc. I got a PC in the first place specifically to play games (although the excuse was to write and print union leaflets  ) and so I've just carried on using a PC.  People have been saying fairly consistently for the last 15 years (at least since the advent of the Sega, whenever that was) that the PC is a dying platform for gaming, but I haven't run out of stuff to play yet and I've yet to feel that I'm missing out on any console exclusive game - I know there have been some, but not the sort of game that holds much interest for me.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

tiki said:


> Are girls allowed. I love shooting Nazi Zombies in the face!


 
If you have to ask that you've been hanging around too many gaming forums dominated by pre-pubescent boys who still think girls are a bit icky.  We're equal ops here when it comes to headshotting nazi zombies


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2010)

No offense like, but isn't all this stuff a bit stupid: pointless and unproductive? 

I mean, that's how it looks from the outside, you understand.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> No offense like, but isn't all this stuff a bit stupid: pointless and unproductive?
> 
> I mean, that's how it looks from the outside, you understand.


 
Well go and find some productive threads elsewhere then, good luck with that.  I'm not going to take that sort of comment too seriously from someone who is posting on an internet forum rather than going out and doing something less stupid instead.


----------



## tiki (Nov 10, 2010)

Lots of things in this world are stupid, useless and unproductive. *** thousand yard stare in dwyers direction ***


----------



## newme (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> No offense like, but isn't all this stuff a bit stupid: pointless and unproductive?
> 
> I mean, that's how it looks from the outside, you understand.


 
Odd how people always seem to put no offence, then precede to come out with something whereby  attempting to cause offence absolutely was the intention.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 10, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm 50 and have never played a computer game.
> 
> Soduko and "brain training" - sums it all up for me.
> 
> Watching my 11 year old nephew playing violent games upsets me greatly.


 
A fairly recent study showed that the latter ( first person shooters) develop rapid decision making skills and actually improve maths performance in kids.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> No offense like, but isn't all this stuff a bit stupid: pointless and unproductive?
> 
> I mean, that's how it looks from the outside, you understand.



What do _you_ do in your *leisure* time?


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> What do _you_ do in your *leisure* time?


 
He comes on here and slags people off.  Very productive, very useful, not at all pointless.


----------



## newme (Nov 10, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> What do _you_ do in your *leisure* time?


 
pointlessly and unproductively comment about how other people spend theirs it would appear. 
clearly a better use of time


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Come on, you all know it's true.  You say it yourselves.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Come on, you all know it's true.  You say it yourselves.


 
Absolutely, and that's the beauty of gaming. I work a 50 hour week and sometimes I just want to sit in my pants blowing shit up, or taking Leicester City to the top of the Premiership, or perhaps even slaying a dragon. I get paid to be productive so I'll enjoy my leisure time being utterly unproductive. Cheers!


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Absolutely, and that's the beauty of gaming. I work a 50 hour week and sometimes I just want to sit in my pants blowing shit up, or taking Leicester City to the top of the Premiership, or perhaps even slaying a dragon. I get paid to be productive so I'll enjoy my leisure time being utterly unproductive. Cheers!



Wouldn't you rather chase girls and drink beer?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Wouldn't you rather chase girls and drink beer?


 
I'm very happily married so the girls thing would be inappropriate. And I do drink beer. And read. And see my friends. And go out. And visit museums. And go on nice long walks in the country. And have mates over for dinner. And play football. And watch football. And watch films. And watch TV. And travel.

Everything has it's place.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm very happily married so the girls thing would be inappropriate. And I do drink beer. And read. And see my friends. And go out. And visit museums. And go on nice long walks in the country. And have mates over for dinner. And play football. And watch football. And watch films. And watch TV. And travel.



I wonder how typical you are of gamers though?  

My impression (and it is admittedly an outsider's impression) is that gaming is addictive, and that many people spend basically all of their free time on that one activity.  I've certainly known children like that.  Adults not so much, but then you wouldn't, because they are locked up gaming all the time.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> I wonder how typical you are of gamers though?
> 
> My impression (and it is admittedly an outsider's impression) is that gaming is addictive, and that many people spend basically all of their free time on that one activity.  I've certainly known children like that.  Adults not so much, but then you wouldn't, because they are locked up gaming all the time.


 
The 'hardest corest' gamer I know rarely plays during the week, even. Mainly a weekend gamer.

I'm sure there are extreme examples, but that isn't limited to computer games. I'd say the stat about the average UK citizen watching 28 hours of TV a week is more concerning. At least you're using your grey matter when playing games.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The 'hardest corest' gamer I know rarely plays during the week, even. Mainly a weekend gamer.
> 
> I'm sure there are extreme examples, but that isn't limited to computer games. I'd say the stat about the average UK citizen watching 28 hours of TV a week is more concerning. At least you're using your grey matter when playing games.


 
True enough.  And I suppose it would be even worse to be addicted to chasing girls or drinking beer.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 10, 2010)

mincepie said:


> I thought this was where the Wii was a winner??


 
If I have to jump about i'd rather it were to dance music. Plus how am I supposed to sit on my arse and blaze? 

Doing well after two attempts.....managed to move in the same direction that I was looking and that my gun was pointed. Shall let you know how I get on. I used to be ok at Goldeneye, but there were less joysticks, etc. 



ChrisFilter said:


> I'm very happily married so the girls thing would be inappropriate. And I do drink beer. And read. And see my friends. And go out. And visit museums. And go on nice long walks in the country. And have mates over for dinner. And play football. And watch football. And watch films. And watch TV. And travel.
> 
> *Everything has it's place*.



My mate just got a well paid night job, starting monday. It is pretty much now his bounden duty to stay up late, playing console games if necessary, in order to prepare for it.


----------



## no-no (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Wouldn't you rather chase girls and drink beer?



Drinking beer is not productive, as for the girls........


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 10, 2010)

phildwyer said:


> Wouldn't you rather chase girls and drink beer?


 
Don't like girls or beer, next 

My son may be a typical gamer. He reads too, interacts with other gamers online, watches films, occasionally goes to parties, visits friends etc. He doesn't like beer either and isn't impressed with the selection of girls in the local town.

What I don't understand is why has no-one done a Streetfighter or Soul Blade/Edge game for the wii??


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 10, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> What I don't understand is why has no-one done a Streetfighter or Soul Blade/Edge game for the wii??



They have, but they've not generally been great.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 10, 2010)

There's something wrong with my brain i think... im only 32 but i find the ps3 games to hard and complicated, i can play fifa world cup alright but stuff like modern warfare is just crazy fast and confusing and i cant get to grips with it. *shrug*

maybe i dont persevere long enough or something

i'll beat anyone at fifa though 

peace


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> There's something wrong with my brain i think... im only 32 but i find the ps3 games to hard and complicated, i can play fifa world cup alright but stuff like modern warfare is just crazy fast and confusing and i cant get to grips with it. *shrug*
> 
> maybe i dont persevere long enough or something
> 
> ...


 
I'm generally terrible at FPS, but have found the Call Of Duty games a pinch. Well single player anyway, I just get 'owned' I think the term is online.Once you get used to the controls the game is so linear, it's difficult to go wrong, but equally great fun.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 11, 2010)

cybershot said:


> I'm generally terrible at FPS, but have found the Call Of Duty games a pinch. Well single player anyway, I just get 'owned' I think the term is online.Once you get used to the controls the game is so linear, it's difficult to go wrong, but equally great fun.


 
You reminded me of this


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> There's something wrong with my brain i think... im only 32 but i find the ps3 games to hard and complicated, i can play fifa world cup alright but stuff like modern warfare is just crazy fast and confusing and i cant get to grips with it. *shrug*
> 
> maybe i dont persevere long enough or something
> 
> ...


 
See, I'm 37 and have the opposite thing - I can't play footie/hockey/basketball games to save my life, but can kick a bit of butt in an FPS.

stuff_it - my sister and I take the piss out of my mum for swaying about when she's playing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi my name is Kid E, I'm 35 and play video games...my first video game was a space invaders handheld, I was 7. I've been an addict ever since...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2010)

Was it this?






I had one. A mate had AstroWars 10000, with a MAX SCORE of 10000 points, and 4 different level designs!!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 12, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> You reminded me of this



Lol, is that from Doom II?

the different then was you only had 2/4 buttons to worry about, plus I was 13, I had time to deal with maps that big back then. Now I have other shit to deal with, so i'm all for the 2010 method!! hehe.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm for 'somewhere between the two'. Plus I used to get lost in maps like that, which was annoying.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2010)

I managed to kill some folks last night.....there's hope for me yet!


----------



## Epona (Nov 13, 2010)

stuff_it said:


> I managed to kill some folks last night.....there's hope for me yet!


 
I cannot do any game which involves too many buttons or complex combat moves -that's why I like RPGs, combat is usually no more complex than point your character in vaguely the right direction and press whichever button waves your pointy sword or fires your gun...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 13, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> You reminded me of this


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 13, 2010)

Epona said:


> I cannot do any game which involves too many buttons or complex combat moves -that's why I like RPGs, combat is usually no more complex than point your character in vaguely the right direction and press whichever button waves your pointy sword or fires your gun...


 
That was me for years.

COD and the like don't actually involve complicated combat moves, it was more the walking, etc that I was struggling with.....I mean 2 joysticks FFS! Joysticks that are buttons! I wasn't even used to all the (far fewer) buttons on the PS2, N64, etc being used in the same game.


----------

